# Garden pictures, but not sure I got them attached properly



## LizardLekGardens

Garden has nearly 30 raised beds, and here are 3 pretty representative


----------



## wearingair

Looks really nice!


----------



## stephanie

I love raised beds, my garden isn't even close to that big yet only have 6 raised beds with plans for 3 more next year, mine seems to grow bigger each year.


----------

